# My new work van



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Time to start a new thread (again) , as some you you lot are aware I've got my self a new job which I started on Tuesday :thumb: this comes with a van to get me about, only downside is I live in Market Harborough and I had to get to High Wycombe to collect it 
£80 pound later, I had 3 lots of train tickets booked for Wednesday morning 

Started off here, which is a special memory for me as it was my first commercial joinery job when I started my apprenticeship.



Did all of the woodwork you see in this photo including replicating the old features to the original drawings from when the station was built (all made in oak and then painted )



Finally made it into London (Kings Cross) which is where it all went wrong 



Bit of a lack of photos for the next bit, but needless to say I don't travel by train very often and have never done it to get to work. I did however eventually find the right tube which was the central line :thumb: unfortunately I got on the wrong one (going the opposite direction) and went the really long way round (did every stop apart from two) :wall: 
Eventually made it here 



So after leaving home at six am I eventually got home that evening at seven pm, due to bad weather, traffic and everything else 
But the following morning I took these of my new toy! Fully loaded with every option available from what I can tell, it will be getting looked after as we get incentives to do so hence why I decided to start this thread
I will hopefully give it a full decontamination, and a coat of soft99 fusso coat (light) as soon as Possible.





:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good and looking forward to updates  

Loving the first picture of the Train station - what a lovely building :thumb: 

Congrats again on your new job :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks bud, I figured I my as well include the journey involved in collecting it. It’s been many years since I’ve had a brand new vehicle in my life (hopefully it won’t be the last), and going via a train is something I’ve never done nor want to do again for that matter.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I feel your pain about the trains. I don't normally travel on them either but working in London during the week so travelling from Scotland back and forward and navigating the underground was a bit of a minefield until you get used to it :lol:

Van looks good and it's good to hear there's incentives for looking after it for you as well :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice Van. 

I am from High Wycombe and have seen a lot of Hazlemere window vans driving around the area.

I take it they are stretching further afield now?


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

When I saw the thread title, I went straight to “JR has got himself a VW Transporter the jammy *******”. Then when I saw the pics and that you get an incentive to look after it, it all made sense!

Is this a different type of job to your old one?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck with the new job and great work to get a mint new van to kick things off as well !


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice Van.
> 
> I am from High Wycombe and have seen a lot of Hazlemere window vans driving around the area.
> 
> I take it they are stretching further afield now?


I think there's 40 plus vans now, not sure how far the domestic guys travel I think they stay relatively local, but the commercial team that I'm part off cover from the midlands down of which the whole area is cover by four of us 



bluechimp said:


> When I saw the thread title, I went straight to "JR has got himself a VW Transporter the jammy *******". Then when I saw the pics and that you get an incentive to look after it, it all made sense!
> 
> Is this a different type of job to your old one?


It would of been nice to get a vw but this ones not bad at all, comes with AC, cruise control, apple airplay headunit and a really posh sat nav that spends more time on the phone than me :lol:
Yes and no, still doing windows but moved up from project coordinator to project manager and moved over to the competition and commercial side  much happier now and back out on the road, the van started off with 10 miles on the clock and now has 333 on it!



Arvi said:


> Good luck with the new job and great work to get a mint new van to kick things off as well !


Thanks bud :thumb:



macca666 said:


> I feel your pain about the trains. I don't normally travel on them either but working in London during the week so travelling from Scotland back and forward and navigating the underground was a bit of a minefield until you get used to it :lol:
> 
> Van looks good and it's good to hear there's incentives for looking after it for you as well :thumb:


Definitely is a minefield and one that I don't want to be apart of again for a very long time!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Well this weekend hasn't quite gone as planned due to the miserable weather  so I decided to see if I could get all three vehicles on the drive.



Happily they all fit but unfortunately there wasn't any room to get them off drive easily due to the fence and narrow opening. So after getting the wife's permission down it came, but I ran out off hardcore so only got one side sorted out.



Just need to get the other bit filled with hardcore, then it will probably stay like this until I can save up a bit of cash to get the drive done.





Fingers crossed it will stop raining soon, so I can get some protection on the van.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice thread 

But how come they wouldn't deliver the van to you?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Nice thread
> 
> But how come they wouldn't deliver the van to you?


Thanks bud, it was cheaper for me to catch the train:thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Not much to report yet as the weather has been awful 

Couldn't help but take a photo of this 



First trip on the M25 in a few years, nice to see nothing has changed but very surprised they've not started charging for parking yet :lol:


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks nice that, decent spec so should be plenty comfortable


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Quick update time....

The van is filthy, it's still not had it's first proper wash yet and after clocking up 1200plus miles so it desperately needs a good clean 

Had these delivered from Citroen, there where only a week late :lol:



They fit perfectly, as you would expect with genuine parts and some how make it nicer to drive 



Also had these turn up from China, these only took 6 weeks but I only paid a £1 for them and that was including postage, so wasn't really expecting them to arrive at all :lol: they have a nice feel to them and will be perfect for applying fusso to the van if I ever get round to cleaning it :thumb:



I have also received my fuel card , unfortunately I still can not use it as the pin code comes separately :wall:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

it funny how a set of mats can make a interior fell better. sounds like a nice bargin with the sponges


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Got up early to give the fleet a wash, but seeing as this was the vans first time I thought it deserved a strip wash. :thumb:



Got myself all set up 



This is what we're dealing with, although it doesn't look as bad in the photos as it did in the flesh 



All foamed up using Adams ultra foam



I then went over it with some Autosmart Red7




Now that it's been decontaminated, it was time for some protection but seeing a this was a van I didn't want to use a wax. I did think about using fusso but as it can be a pain to remove sometimes I thought i'd give the Adams paint sealant a try:thumb:



During



After



Very impressive stuff and extremely easy to use, will definitely use it more often and will probably only use this on here.
Next up was this little lot to finish off :thumb:



And now for some finished photos





All three parked up and beading nicely in the rain 



I also gave the inside a wipe down with some ODK cabin along with a quick hoover out, I then found a spare Adams air freshener so hung that in the back also :argie:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice, not tried the paint sealant, but looks good.

How did you find the strip wash ?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Great work mate! Doing the trims really creates a great contrast. 

I used some DLUX on Miss Eskimos Mini Cooper trims and they have stayed looking as great as that for over a year since I applied it, so would recommend a ceramic if you fancy a change!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Very nice, not tried the paint sealant, but looks good.
> 
> How did you find the strip wash ?


The paint sealant is so easy to use, although I'm told the new one is even better :thumb:
Not really sure about the strip wash as I don't think there was anything to strip  although it did leave the paint squeaky clean and it foamed up nicely :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> Great work mate! Doing the trims really creates a great contrast.
> 
> I used some DLUX on Miss Eskimos Mini Cooper trims and they have stayed looking as great as that for over a year since I applied it, so would recommend a ceramic if you fancy a change!


Thanks bud, not really moved into the ceramic world yet although I might be tempted :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

JR1982 said:


> The paint sealant is so easy to use, although I'm told the new one is even better :thumb:
> Not really sure about the strip wash as I don't think there was anything to strip  although it did leave the paint squeaky clean and it foamed up nicely :thumb:


Cheers mate

Might have a look into both of these, have a new Adams wash pad I'm looking to pass on, so might sell it first and then put funds towards these


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Do you not like the wash pad? I will definitely getting some more once these are used and the paint sealant is supposed to complement the guard and gloss which I already use.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

JR1982 said:


> Do you not like the wash pad? I will definitely getting some more once these are used and the paint sealant is supposed to complement the guard and gloss which I already use.


Brand new in bag - too large for me and don't want to open to try it out and then release, yup, too large...


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Brand new in bag - too large for me and don't want to open to try it out and then release, yup, too large...


Could be interested in this as I've already got one but want a spare:thumb:


----------



## hissinsid (Nov 26, 2006)

JR1982 said:


> Finally made it into London (Kings Cross) which is where it all went wrong


Im not surprised it went wrong at Kings Cross, thats St Pancras!

:lol:

It does share tube stations though but its a rabbit warren and if you don't know it can be a pain in the a*se.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It was a warren with far to many people trying to get down the holes!

Mini update about my travels today, I’ve left home in Market Harborough at 6am traveled down to the office at High Wycombe, then to Reading, Winchester, Aldershot then back to High Wycombe and finally home for 6:20pm. 

Clocking up the miles now, think it’s now past 2000 on the way home and I get to do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Nipped into Halfords tonight to see if there was any fabric protection and came away with this.



Now I know it says it's for awnings and tents but after checking the small print on the back it says it can be used as a stain guard on fabrics :thumb: plus cos I used my Halfords voucher it didn't cost anything so nothing to loose


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

JR1982 said:


> Also had these turn up from China, these only took 6 weeks but I only paid a £1 for them and that was including postage


You wonder how on earth they make any money at that price.

I bought a cheap watch from china, IIRC it was just under £4 delivered!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Managed to find a couple of mins to get the inside cleaned out today  quick hoover and a once over with ODK cabin, I then decided to get a couple of jobs done.

Needed a carpet to stop the few items I have in the back from sliding around all the time.



Also managed to do a popular little modification to allow the seat to go all the way back, which is to relocate the ladder frame further back and making use of the load tie points.





There's now a lot more room for my legs now, I don't understand why they do this as it's not made much difference to the load space.

Got a strange day planned tomorrow with a lot of waiting around late morning for deliveries, so I've put a few bits in the back so I can give it a wipe down whilst I'm not doing anything :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Gave the van some love today as it was looking a bit tired, although I have been keeping on top of it by wiping it down with waterless wash it had got to the point where it needed a proper wash. :thumb:

Forgot to get a finished photo but as you can see it was a bit dirty



Seven weeks of ownership on Tuesday and nearly at 7000 miles :driver:



As you can see doesn't look to bad



Lots of fly splats



and grime from the last week



Wheels had taken the brunt of it, with the brake dust build up



All washed with Adams products, then dried with Adams guard and gloss and finished off with Adams VTR and tire shine :thumb:

Now for the finished photos, which aren't looking to bad


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Showing my ignorance here, but have to ask, is the van sign-written, or, as seems most likely, have plastic decals? (Presumably it’s not completely wrapped)

If individual decals, how does the protection work, do you have to apply everything by hand?

Apologies for daft q's.

Van looks good, btw

Malcolm


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

baxlin said:


> Showing my ignorance here, but have to ask, is the van sign-written, or, as seems most likely, have plastic decals? (Presumably it's not completely wrapped)
> 
> If individual decals, how does the protection work, do you have to apply everything by hand?
> 
> ...


Hi, yes the van is sign written and not wrapped. It makes it a pain in the a*#e as it all has to be done by hand which is why I'm trying to keep it looking it's best. Luckily apart from a bit of orange peel it's actually not bad considering it's a van :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Evening all, no photos tonight but it don’t look much different :lol:
Gave the van a quick wash tonight, I must say I’m very impressed by the Adams paint sealant! Not only does it still look good with excellent beading, it seems to stay very clean with any muck just rinsing away easily. Mileage has now hit 8178 it had an easy week last due to having a few local jobs Leicester


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

This weekend it got another clean, Adams sealant is holding up very well indeed and I will give this another coat coat soon as it's even on there nearly 3 months now.
Wasn't overly dirty despite to miles it has covered since the last wash, but all came off with ease :thumb: standard routine of snowfoam followed 2 bucket wash and rinse down with filtered water, decided to do all three vehicles tonight just to see how long it would take including two of the three interiors 
Mileage has also crept up too as this was done on Saturday evening.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Those miles are gathering pace at some speed matey. Solid built Passat shines on.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Well a bit of a set back happened this morning, as I woke to find some scumbag had done this.....




I still haven't for the life of me figured out why anybody would want to nick 4 van wheel trims :wall: the bit that does concern me is the fact that they removed the cover of the handle, thankfully the alarm then started to go off so they legged it.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmm, cable tie if you replace them, you might find the genuine Citroen new cost more than £50, thieving bast***s.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

At least when you woke up your van was actually still there.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

sorry to see your trims missing fella and there are some right scumbags about


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Just had reports that there where 3 Eastern Europeans parked at the end of the street on Friday evening walking up and down with a clip board, they where stopped and questioned by a local after they where seen having a very close look at another vehicle! Turns out 4 other 18 plate vehicles also had bits missing the same morning which included front and rear bumpers along with headlights etc. so it would appear I was the lucky one


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

That’s not great &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## coldflame90 (Mar 1, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Almost reached a new milestone, nearly 20,000 since the 4/4/18 :doublesho



So gave it a much deserved wash with Adams wash and wax which I topped up h20 guard and gloss and finished the trim and tyres with VTR :argie:







Loving the gloss that the guard and gloss leaves behind although I'm hearing that the ceramic boost 2.0 produces even more gloss so might get some to try.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good fella and a nice rolling advert for you


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good  

Hope you’re getting your reward for maintaining it :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Milestone hit midday on Thursday


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

This is likely to be the last post on this thread...

Today I went in for the first time after being off sick last week with a bad chest infection (got the ok from the doctors yesterday) and got called straight into my managers office  after we exchanged the normal chit chat, he asked how I was feeling now to which I told him still not right etc... , to which he said I will have plenty of time now to get over it as those above him have said it's not working out :wall: luckily I'd had the foresight to plan ahead and already got myself an interview lined up for tomorrow as I few things where said and blamed on me the week before last :thumb:

So here's how it sat just before my trip home



With the final mileage being



Which has been spread over the last six months.

Thanks for reading :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Good luck for the interview mate, hope it goes well :thumb:


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Your tale made a great read, sorry about the sad ending.
All things happen for a reason, onwards and upwards.
Good luck


----------

